# Number Two In The One Two Punch Scenario



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Heads up all you East Coast Outbackers! The National Weather Service Representitive for Seabrook Station, Seabrook NH issued the following to us very early this morning.

* All,

Confidence continues to increase that a strong and long duration coastal storm will affect southern New England Wednesday into Thursday. The potential impacts are listed below and the information is also available in a power point presentation that is attached to this email. There is some uncertainty regarding storm track, intensity and duration given that the event is still 3+ days in the future.

Impacts

Wind: High confidence in a period of strong to damaging winds Wed into Thu especially across RI and Eastern MA. There is a moderate risk of a period of wind gusts up to 60 mph across this area. Thus some tree damage and power outages are possible.

Snow: There is increasing confidence that a few hours of accumulating heavy wet snow may occur at the onset across portions of interior southern New England. Early indications are the highest risk area for this to occur would be northwest of a line from Hartford - Worcester - Manchester NH. This will depend on the exact storm track and intensity, which remains somewhat uncertain. If accumulating wet snow does occur, the potential for some downed tree limbs and scattered power outages will be a possibility.
Heavy Rain: There is high confidence in a period of heavy rainfall across the region. This may result in some urban and poor drainage street flooding. There is a low probability that if the heavy rainfall amounts are realized, a few rivers/streams could go into minor flood.

Marine: Dangerous storm for mariners. High confidence in gale force wind gusts and seas exceeding 20 feet across the open waters. Moderate probability in a period of storm force wind gusts. Coastal Flooding: Astronomical tides are rather low, however given that this may be a long duration storm multiple tide cycles may be impacted. Thus there is a low probability for minor to moderate coastal flooding along the Eastern MA coast. In addition, beach erosion will also be possible especially in areas that were hard hit by Sandy.*

This is not the most welcome thing to show up on our doorstep after Sandy, that is for sure! Keep those generators fueled!

Before we had a generator, we would fill the fresh water tanks and make sure the propane was topped off. Maybe it might be a good idea to hold off a day or two to winterize. That Outback makes a great life boat! Take care! I think this winter may be a wild one!

Eric


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Praying it passes you all by or has very minimal impact on everyone. I feel very lucky to be here on the west coast when you guy's get slammed with this crap.


----------

